# For those who have an RV or Travel Trailer and want to go solar



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Just thought this might be educational to some of you before you take the plunge:


----------



## Uncle Fester (Sep 6, 2020)

I already took the plunge and haven't had any problems, but then again I had plenty of space on my RV roof for 600w of panels.

Thanks for posting that video, he seems to know his stuff. Now I have even more youtube vids to watch... eventually.


----------

